# Computer not recognizing Sansa Fuze+



## Seponono (Nov 2, 2012)

My HP Pavillion laptop does not recognize my new Sansa Fuze+. The SanDisk tech gave me a fix for it but I encountered a problem. While in Device Manager, I uninstalled the device (as instructed in the fix) and tried to upgrade my driver using the system's Wizard program. I received the message, "An error ocurred during the installation of the device. A service installation section in this INF is invalid." I don't understand the message and don't know if I can fix it.


----------

